# My zebra danios



## gelauck (Feb 18, 2009)

i have 3 zebra danios in my 46 gallon community tank....i am new to this so maybe somebody can help me. one of my zebra danios is very very fat, it is round. i am guessing it is full of eggs. when can i expect her to drop these eggs? i have been watching this fish for weeks and nothing has happened. am i wrong to think it has eggs? also, im not sure the sex of the other two...perhaps the problem is that i have 3 females? i dont expect any of them to survive when hatched, but i am curious to see it happen. the substrate is large so it would be possible for some of the eggs to fall in between them.


----------



## jabbott (Feb 18, 2009)

I had a group of danios for about six months and the females always appeared to be full of eggs but never released them. I have heard of folks getting tiny danio fry when there were enough hiding places, so you have a shot. Good luck.


----------



## gelauck (Feb 18, 2009)

at the very least they will add some variety to the diet of all the other fish....i will be rooting for them if it happens though. i have a small plastic tank i can drop into the tank to house the fry or eggs if i see them.

i am planning to add more danios soon. i will try and find out what i can do to trigger her to drop her eggs....temp or food etc


----------

